# Maxig Video Deluxe 2004



## carlo1 (15. November 2005)

Wer kann mir helfen? Ist es möglich mit der Software Magix Video Deluxe 2004 Standbilder in das bereits geschnittene Material einzufügen von den Videodaten die ich gerade bearbeite.


Danke im Voraus


----------

